# some of my buddies road racing



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.semra.org/images/SEMRA%20Promo.mpg

Check out the guy who get's highsided towards the end

Their site is www.semra.org If it dose'nt pla go the site and load the promo video.

It's funny you can ttell the moto x guys they stick there legs out.


----------

